# Overdose on Melatonin?



## jayclants (Jan 23, 2004)

past few days or so i've been taking capsules with melatonin & valerium.
on the bottle it says take one b4 bed, but i take 2, and in the morning i take 2. thinking of trying three by day to help reduce the anxiety.

is there any problems with that?

cause i was also thinking about taking ex. fish oil, but i saw the post that says that it could thin your blood, so that got me thinking.

just saw the post about L-theamine. gonna try that.

i was trying alcohol for the past few weeks, but its kinda repulsive to me, and it makes my stomach feel not to good so im trying these. 

How long does the L-theamine take to make a diffrence?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Because melatonin is a hormone, it's not something to take regularly. Doing so causes the body to stop or reduce its natural production of it. I don't see any reason to take it during the day except as a means to deal with reverse seasonal affective disorder (people who get depressed in the summer instead of the winter). In the case of reverse SAD, the dose taken during the day is lower than nighttime doses (usually 1 mg twice a day and 3mg at night).

Fish oil does not thin the blood very much. It is really only an issue if you have blood clotting problems. People in some societies consume vast quantities of fish and its oils, far in excess of supplementation, and there is not any higher risk of hemhorrage or excess bleeding in their populations - in fact, with the former, it is usually lower because of the protection to the cardiovascular system.

I don't know anything about L-theanine.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

There is no need to take Melatonin during the day unless u r trying to go to sleep during the day.
You dont need to worry about fish oil thinning ur blood unless u take more than the recommended dose. 
It is not healthy to drink alcohol every night unless u only drink 1 beer or 1 glass of wine.
I take L-theanine and within 1 hour i feel pretty sleepy.


----------



## jayclants (Jan 23, 2004)

i was taking the melatonin to 
calm my nerves
down a little bit. 
if it makes you sleepy, i was asuming that it cams you down as well
cause sleepy = calm. or at least, calmer.


----------

